# błąd kompilacji nvidia-drivers

## Godhand

Dziś zaktualizowałem sobie jądro z 2.6.19-r5 na 2.6.20-r8

Skopiowałem plik .conf żeby zachować konfigurację itp

Po wszystkim restart, no i wszystko ok, uruchamia ale w trybie txt. Czyli ok.

Problem pojawia się teraz gdy wykonuję

```
emerge nvidia-drivers
```

wyskakuje mi coś takiego:

```

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0877641 failed

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1621: Called dyn_compile

ebuild.sh, line 973: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0877641-r1.ebuild, line 186 Called

linux-mod_src_compile linux-mod.eclass, line 516: Called die

Unable to make IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes v=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux

SYSOUT=/lilo/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build clean module

```

Próbowałem juz wyczyścić zawartość distfiles i:

```
emerge --sync
```

i ponowić próbę emerge'owania

jak i

```
revdep-rebuild
```

ale nadal to samo...

 :Sad: 

----------

## kurak

Wklej więcej błędu. emerge --info

----------

## Godhand

 *kurak wrote:*   

> Wklej więcej błędu. emerge --info

 

Nie bardzo wiem jak to zrobić z trybu textowego   :Embarassed: 

Powyższy błąd przepisałem ręcznie i piszę spod Windowsa.

----------

## Arfrever

```
emerge --info > PLIK
```

Następnie poczytaj:

```
man mount

man cp

man bash
```

Skopiuj odpowiednie pliki do systemu plików Windowsu.

Możesz też zainstalować "sys-libs/gpm" i "www-client/links".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## sebas86

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Możesz też zainstalować "sys-libs/gpm" i "www-client/links".

 

Prościej będzie chwilowo przestawić sterownik serwera xorg na nv lub vesa. Jeśli masz tylko sterowniki nvidii dopisz w /etc/make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa nvidia"
```

I następnie przebuduj paczkę xorg-server komendą:

```
emerge xorg-server
```

Teraz spokojnie będziesz mógł obsługiwać wszystkie aplikacje w trybie graficznym.  :Smile: 

----------

## Godhand

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> ...

 

zrobiłem tak jak pisałeś, niestety nadal objaw jest ten sam.

Kdm się nie włączy, a xdm, ekran mruga 4 razy i nadal jestem w trybie textowym   :Sad: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Godhand wrote:*   

> zrobiłem tak jak pisałeś, niestety nadal objaw jest ten sam.
> 
> Kdm się nie włączy, a xdm, ekran mruga 4 razy i nadal jestem w trybie textowym  

 

A poprawiłeś plik /etc/X11/xorg.conf? Trzeba zamienić linijkę w sekcji Device odpowiedzialnej za kartę graficzną, dokładnie trzeba zamienić:

```
Driver "nvidia"
```

na

```
Driver "nv"
```

lub

```
Driver "vesa"
```

----------

## Godhand

Ok, no to tak:

```
emerge --info
```

daje

```

Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Jul 2007 12:20:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 3dnow X aiglx alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr emerald fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde libg++ midi mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection sdl session sockets spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis x86 xcomposite xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

a emerge nvidia-drivers:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run RMD160 ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run SHA1 ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run SHA256 ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run size ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0.run ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-8776..............................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_kernel-2.6.19.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: uwaga: serwer zadań niedostępny: używanie -j1.  Należy dodać `+' do nadrzędnej reguły make.

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build \

        KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 \

        KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/Makefile modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

        echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=pentium4 -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:102: warning: 'kmem_cache_t' is deprecated

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=pentium4 -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-agp.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=pentium4 -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_agp)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-interface.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=pentium4 -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_interface)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.os-registry.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=pentium4 -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(os_registry)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.c

  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-i2c.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -pipe -msoft-float -mregparm=3 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -mtune=pentium4 -ffreestanding -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/include/asm-i386/mach-default -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNTRM -DNVRM -DDYNAMIC_SLI -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=8776 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_i2c)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-i2c.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.c

  ld -m elf_i386   -r -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-agp.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-interface.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/os-registry.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-i2c.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost -m -a -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Module.symvers -w vmlinux /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nvidia.o

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:boot_params from .text between '_text' (at offset 0xc0100036) and 'checkCPUtype'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:boot_params from .text between '_text' (at offset 0xc0100044) and 'checkCPUtype'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:init_pg_tables_end from .text between '_text' (at offset 0xc01000a6) and 'checkCPUtype'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc01000d5) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc01000df) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc01000fe) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc010010f) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc0100115) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc010011b) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc0100121) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc0100137) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc0100141) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc010014a) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'checkCPUtype' (at offset 0xc0100150) and 'is486'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'check_x87' (at offset 0xc01001b4) and 'setup_pda'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:new_cpu_data from .text between 'check_x87' (at offset 0xc01001d2) and 'setup_pda'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:start_kernel from .text between 'is386' (at offset 0xc01001ae) and 'check_x87'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:spawn_ksoftirqd from .text between 'init' (at offset 0xc0100385) and 'rest_init'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:sched_init_smp from .text between 'init' (at offset 0xc010038a) and 'rest_init'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:usermodehelper_init from .text between 'init' (at offset 0xc0100394) and 'rest_init'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:driver_init from .text between 'init' (at offset 0xc0100399) and 'rest_init'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:sysctl_init from .text between 'init' (at offset 0xc010039e) and 'rest_init'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data: from .text between 'init' (at offset 0xc01003b8) and 'rest_init'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data: from .text between 'init' (at offset 0xc01003f6) and 'rest_init'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:prepare_namespace from .text between 'init' (at offset 0xc01004ca) and 'rest_init'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data:initkmem_list3 from .text between 'set_up_list3s' (at offset 0xc0143df3) and 's_start'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:__alloc_bootmem from .text between 'vgacon_startup' (at offset 0xc02332bd) and 'vgacon_scrolldelta'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text: from .text between 'iret_exc' (at offset 0xc039a588) and '_etext'

WARNING: vmlinux - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:start_kernel from .paravirtprobe between '__start_paravirtprobe' (at offset 0xc04a5e64) and '__stop_paravirtprobe'

WARNING: could not find /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv-kernel.o.cmd for /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8776-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv-kernel.o

FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'paravirt_ops'

make[4]: *** [__modpost] Błąd 1

make[3]: *** [modules] Błąd 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Błąd 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [mdl] Błąd 1

make: *** [module] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1.ebuild, line 186:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/build clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8776-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Przepraszam za tak długi post. Chętnie to zmienię jeśli zna ktoś jakiś uploader textu (coś jak imageshack tylko do txt)..

----------

## Godhand

Poratuje ktoś??   :Sad: 

----------

## Belliash

zmien kernela bo ssie  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
grep CONFIG_PARAVIRT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Godhand

Póki co jestem na starym jądrze (2.6.19) i na nim chyba zostanę i poczekam aż wyjdzie nowe bo 2.6.20 coś u mnie faktycznie ssie   :Confused: 

Nie będę się z nim przepychał tylko poczekam.

----------

## Zwierzak

Tak łatwiej spod konsoli:

```
emerge wklej

emerge nvidia-drivers | wklej
```

I podajesz adres który otrzymaleś

----------

## Belliash

p[rzeciez juz dawno jest 2.6.21 a i 2.6.22 niedlugo bedzie  :Neutral: 

----------

## Godhand

To czemu emerge gentoo-sources  ani emerge -Dup world

mi ich nie znajduja ?

----------

## unK

Bo są ~arch masked.

```
echo "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge gentoo-sources -av
```

----------

